

Universities should flag up which websites to trust  - haidut
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20126912.100-commentary-dont-believe-everything-you-read-online.html

======
johnnybgoode
The mistake here is in believing universities are always correct. They don't
even come close.

Remember Citizendium, Larry Sanger's credentialist Wikipedia competitor? I'd
pick Wikipedia any day.

